# Mettre un image en fond d'écran avec un simple raccourci



## chroukin (4 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il existe un moyen de placer une image en papier peint à la manière de Windows, c'est-à-dire grâce à un menu contextuel, ou par toute autre manipulation du genre Alt+Pomme+une touche (comme Alt+Pomme+glisser sur le bureau pour faire un raccourci).

Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ? Ce serait vraiment pratique de juste faire glisser une image sur le bureau en maintenant des touches pour la faire apparaître en fond d'écran 

Merci


----------



## ambrine (5 Mars 2006)

Salut, j'ai mis dans la barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder le dossier de mes fonds d'écrans, ensuite je glisse/dépose l'image dessus, sinon je ne vois pas...


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Mars 2006)

Le changement de fond d'écran par menu contextuel et beaucoup d'autres fonctions 
intéressantes avec Fruitmenu.


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Le changement de fond d'écran par menu contextuel et beaucoup d'autres fonctions
> intéressantes avec Fruitmenu.


OK je teste mais est-ce payant ou un système de don ?


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

Bon, après coup c'est pas mal du tout, mais gratuit pendant 15 jours. Et personnellement j'ai pas vraiment nvie de payer 10 dollars pour ça. Y a-t-il une autre solution, gratuite cette fois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2006)

il existe DesktopControl X.


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> il existe DesktopControl X.


Merci mais ça ne correspond pas à mon besoin 

Il n'y a pas un script que l'on placerait dans le menu contextuel droit ou quelque chose comme ça ? J'ai vu qu'on pouvait modifier via Bibliothèque/Contextual Menu Items ce qu'il y a dans le clic droit. Par exemple moi j'ai :

- GraphicConverterCMI.plugin
- ToastIt.plugin

Il n'est pas possible d'ajouter un plugin du genre AdToDescktopPicture.plugin ???

Merci


----------



## ambrine (5 Mars 2006)

tu n'as pas essayé Automator?


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas essayé Automator?


Je ne sais pas m'en servir


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Mars 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 9513


			
				chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas m'en servir


Mauvaise excuses  

Après ton premier post, j'ai fais quelques recherches sans succès et j'ai essayé Automator.

Pour l'instant je suis arrivé à faire un processus qui me permet avec un clic droit : d'ouvrir mon dossier fonds d'écran (ou de choisir un autre dossier), ensuite, je séléctionne l'image, j'exécute et voilà  

C'est pas aussi pratique qu'un clic droit directement sur une image mais pour 5 mn de boulot c'est pas mal  

Si je trouve mieux, je te le dis. 

Kdo, le fichier Automator à enregister en tant que module


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Voir la pièce jointe 9513
> 
> Mauvaise excuses


Ben non je sais pas m'en servir, vraiment, je ne comprends pas trop el fonctionnement du bazar, comment le emttre dans le menu Automator du clic droit par exemple 

Merci pour le fichier je teste.


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le fichier je teste.


Dis moi si ça fonctionne chez toi. Si ça marche, tu dois avoir "fond" dans le menu Automator du clic droit


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

Pfff, déjà comment on fait pour le mettre dans le menu du bouton droit ? Et puis je comprends pas les actions que tu as faites là dedans... où as)tu sélecitonné ce fichier "Fonds d'écran" de l'étape 1 ?


Vraiment Automator c'est un truc dont je ne me sers jamais.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

edit : bon en fait j'ai enregistré le module sous "fond" et j'ai dit que c'était un module Finder. Quand je sélectionne une image et que je fais Clic droit>Automator>Fond, il me re-emande l'image que je veux mettre en fond et puis ça fonctionne, mais c'est pas vraiment raccourci.

Quelle idée de pas l'avoir incorporé directement dans Finder cette fonction  des fois je me demande...


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

Bon je retire ce que j'ai dit : en y cherchant un peu on peut trouver des choses vachement bien sous cet automator en fait 

J'ai recréé un module exactement comme je voulais. En fait le voici : 

- Obtenir les éléments du Finder sélectionnés 
- Choisir l'image du bureau

Et voila, ça roule tout seul 

Pour les intéressés, voici le fichier : http://laume.free.fr/fond.workflow.zip


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> bon en fait j'ai enregistré le module sous "fond" et j'ai dit que c'était un module Finder. Quand je sélectionne une image et que je fais Clic droit>Automator>Fond, il me re-emande l'image que je veux mettre en fond et puis ça fonctionne, mais c'est pas vraiment raccourci.
> 
> Quelle idée de pas l'avoir incorporé directement dans Finder cette fonction  des fois je me demande...


Désolé, c'était mon premier essai avec Automator et c'était que pour toi  

Moi aussi, je suis preneur du clic droit et pouf


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, c'était mon premier essai avec Automator et c'était que pour toi
> 
> Moi aussi, je suis preneur du clic droit et pouf


Donc tu peux télécharger le module que j'ai créé tout spécialement pour toi  sur mon message juste en haut 

Assez cool finalement Automator, j'ai créé un module pour redimensionner des images à la volée


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bon je retire ce que j'ai dit : en y cherchant un peu on peut trouver des choses vachement bien sous cet automator en fait
> 
> J'ai recréé un module exactement comme je voulais. En fait le voici :
> 
> ...


Trop fort  

Comme quoi on est plus fort à plusieurs 

_Edit : nos messages se croisent... J'ai refait le processus comme tu l'avais décrit et c'est impec  _


----------



## ambrine (5 Mars 2006)

je suis ravi de vous avoir aiguillonné...:rateau:


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Mars 2006)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> je suis ravi de vous avoir aiguillonné...:rateau:


Pour la peine, tu peux télécharger le module de Chroukin


----------



## ambrine (5 Mars 2006)

c'est déjà fait!


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Mars 2006)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà fait!


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

Hé ben chuis content 

Des gens téléchargent un truc que j'ai en partie créé c'est cool :love:


----------



## FANREM (5 Mars 2006)

Peut etre que je suis hors sujet, mais si tu cliques dans n'importe quel (hors dossiers)  du bureau en maintenant la touche alt enclenchée, tu as un pop up menu qui apparait qui te permet de changer directement  ton fond d'ecran


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre que je suis hors sujet, mais si tu cliques dans n'importe quel (hors dossiers)  du bureau en maintenant la touche alt enclenchée, tu as un pop up menu qui apparait qui te permet de changer directement  ton fond d'ecran


Oui mais ça tenvoie vers les Préférences du Bureau, et après tu dois t'affranchir de toutes les étapes pour choisir ton fond d'écran. 

Dans mon module, tu as juste à faire clic droit sur l'image que tu veux mettre en fond et Automator>Mettre en fond d'écran 








j'ai même créé un module pour envoyer directement des fichiers vers mon FTP


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai même créé un module pour envoyer directement des fichiers vers mon FTP


On ne t'arrête plus


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> On ne t'arrête plus


J'en profite tant que je suis motivé 

Et que j'ai des idées aussi


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

Des liens, des liens


----------



## chroukin (15 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Des liens, des liens


Tu veux des liens pour quoi ?


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

Ben, tout ? 
Enfin, ce qui peut-être util au grand public.


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2006)

Merci bien tous, j'ai téléchargé le module de chroukin. J'en avais pas encore eu l'idée mais c'est pratique.

La seule chose que j'ai crée avec Automator, c'est un sript de réveil, mais il reste assez fastidieux, car il faut  programmer son exécution avec iCal, régler l'heure d'allumage du mac si on l'éteint, et ne surtout pas oublier de régler le volume d'iTunes à l'avance pour éviter de se faire littéralement éjecter du pieu.

Enfin, le partage des idées, je trouve ça fantastique.


----------



## chroukin (15 Mars 2006)

J'ai trouvé un module pour le FTP directement sur le site d'Apple car ma version d'essai de Transmit est terminée et je ne souhaite pas l'acheter, alors le module d'Apple est tout aussi simple. Allez faire un tour dans les Téléchargements de leur site.

Pour le fond d'écran : téléchargement direct


Faîtes tourner


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2006)

Merci a Cyberyoyo pour le module. Pour les process Automator, je vous renvoie vers ce fil.


----------

